# Old Yellow Tooth



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

I've been busy the past couple weeks and havent been out hunting but able to keep trapping near my house, with good success sense I only have 3 traps. I don't really know what I'm doing and I would like to find a better fleshing knife what I have doesn't work so good on fatty beaver. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Talk to Goob for some down home recipes that can even mask the fishy taste of a stinky beaver.------SS


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Will do thanx nabior.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

The biggest pain in the butt with beaver hides is not the skinning but the fleshing. As I'm sure you're aware, the rose meat sticks to the hide and is a slow, pain staking job to remove with a knife. However, there are fleshing tools that make the job easy, here is the tool that I preferred for beaver from back in my trapping days: http://www.huntsmart.com/Pelt-Fleshing-Tool

Stake out the beaver pelt on a piece of plywood and this tool makes quick work of fleshing beaver hides to perfection.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree w Kevin. Fleshing tools are the way to go.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Does that work good for the tails also?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Fowl_faith said:


> Does that work good for the tails also?


Tails? You skinning out the beaver tails?? I dunno, can't say I've ever tried using one to flesh out a beaver tail...:-?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowl_faith said:


> Does that work good for the tails also?


Roast the tail over an open fire until it blisters or put it in your BBQ grill on high; 20 minutes on each side minimum. Don't be afraid to burn the skin.

My son-in-law does nuisance trapping and gets some beaver. I was going to do a tail this fall and put up a thread but it just didn't work out.

Good luck fowl, keep us posted.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

I was hoping to do a tail on fur. 
I'll have to give that a try. Thanx for the tip.


----------

